

Vegetable Spawns Larceny and Luxury in Peru - hotgoldminer
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/07/world/americas/in-peru-maca-spawns-larceny-and-luxury.html

======
androidb
Good, maybe this way the ivory hunt will stop, now that they have a new
aphrodisiac to take its place (maca).

~~~
farva
Peruvians will suffer, but the elephants will be alright and that's all that
matters.

